# Project: Clean



## computertechy (May 22, 2010)

Right lads another project im gonna be doing, called project clean up my rig

i need suggestion on cleaning up the loops in my system

so far i thought about getting these sort of things to clean it up

http://www.aquatuning.co.uk/product...ks-EK-D5-Dual-TOP-2-LOOPS---Black-Acetal.html

http://www.aquatuning.co.uk/product...crylic-Dual-5-25--Reservoir-for-Laing-D5.html


it looks very messy, any suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## ShiBDiB (May 22, 2010)

are 2 res's really necessary? lose one res and uve jus gotten rid of a few inches of that ugly hose.


----------



## jellyrole (May 22, 2010)

It looks like he has 2 loops..so yea.


----------



## computertechy (May 23, 2010)

jellyrole said:


> It looks like he has 2 loops..so yea.



yep 2 loops, so 2 res's is necessary.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 23, 2010)

I was looking at that top myself the other night. The ek..

Now, I think that it would cut down on all that tubing if you went that route. One thing I all ways disliked on loops.. The length of them some times.. Well, that's my thoughts on loops. 

It will clean up that clutter CT, just then have to play with cable management


----------



## computertechy (May 23, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> I was looking at that top myself the other night. The ek..
> 
> Now, I think that it would cut down on all that tubing if you went that route. One thing I all ways disliked on loops.. The length of them some times.. Well, that's my thoughts on loops.
> 
> It will clean up that clutter CT, just then have to play with cable management



yea, tbh i think it was better when the motherboard was horizontal, so i might just go back to that and use the koolance pump assembly's you have, maybe grab another 5970 while im at it(Maybe)

then do some ghetto box cutting and hide some wire's


----------



## Cold Storm (May 23, 2010)

computertechy said:


> yea, tbh i think it was better when the motherboard was horizontal, so i might just go back to that and use the koolance pump assembly's you have, maybe grab another 5970 while im at it(Maybe)
> 
> then do some ghetto box cutting and hide some wire's




If you went Horizontal, you can do short work on the loops. a 30mm top would work out great and you have enough room for it all. 

But, that EK set up would work out too... 

get some aluminum 5052, cut it, and paint it to hide the cables.


----------



## computertechy (May 23, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> If you went Horizontal, you can do short work on the loops. a 30mm top would work out great and you have enough room for it all.
> 
> But, that EK set up would work out too...
> 
> get some aluminum 5052, cut it, and paint it to hide the cables.



yea the EK set up would work out, but one thing that needs to change is my pumps, they need a top, they look ugly as fook normally anyway. should of got top's from day one :shadedshu

got a sheet metal place right near me so can easily get some, maybe even get it powder coated to match.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 23, 2010)

computertechy said:


> yea the EK set up would work out, but one thing that needs to change is my pumps, they need a top, they look ugly as fook normally anyway. should of got top's from day one :shadedshu
> 
> got a sheet metal place right near me so can easily get some, maybe even get it powder coated to match.



There you go man. That's the way to think of getting the cable management done. 

Yeah, even when you get the tops it makes the pump look.. why did they have to make the 350(5) pumps look so much better.. lol.. Nah, it's a hard toss up between the ek and the koolance stuff.. I'm more for the koolance since you can still make it pretty.


----------



## computertechy (May 23, 2010)

very true mate, never really have bought koolance gear, i will now.

any idea's on one fan controller i can use to power all my 16 fans instead of the 2 Pussy MFC1's?, im thinking Lamptron.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 23, 2010)

computertechy said:


> very true mate, never really have bought koolance gear, i will now.
> 
> any idea's on one fan controller i can use to power all my 16 fans instead of the 2 Pussy MFC1's?, im thinking Lamptron.



I did some searching a while back on fan controllers.. a Sunbeam Rheobus extreme could do quite nicely. I say two of those will be about the same of one Lamptron. Then you got 12 fans.. But, depending on the fans, you can wire two up and not kill a line.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 23, 2010)

Unless I'm blind I don't think you have any angled rotary fittings?  Those help a lot in cleaning up the loops bro, I can speak from experience.


----------



## computertechy (May 23, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Unless I'm blind I don't think you have any angled rotary fittings?  Those help a lot in cleaning up the loops bro, I can speak from experience.



no your not blind, and did u ask permission to post in my thread? 

not too fond of them, but i cant use fitting for my pumps anyway because you just push the pipe on, i might think about using them though tbh  if it will clean it up im all for it.


Cold Storm said:


> I did some searching a while back on fan controllers.. a Sunbeam Rheobus extreme could do quite nicely. I say two of those will be about the same of one Lamptron. Then you got 12 fans.. But, depending on the fans, you can wire two up and not kill a line.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 23, 2010)

computertechy said:


> no your not blind, and did u ask permission to post in my thread?
> 
> not too fond of them, but i cant use fitting for my pumps anyway because you just push the pipe on, i might think about using them though tbh  if it will clean it up im all for it.



Well, the thing with them is you need to figure out where you need them.  Once you do since they are rotary you can line up fittings so that you don't have to loop the tubing so it goes onto the straight barb without kinking, so you can route the tubing tighter by using the angled fittings.  This will have you use less tubing and look neater.  I'll see if I can find my before and after.  I'll revert now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 23, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well, the thing with them is you need to figure out where you need them.  Once you do since they are rotary you can line up fittings so that you don't have to loop the tubing so it goes onto the straight barb without kinking, so you can route the tubing tighter by using the angled fittings.  This will have you use less tubing and look neater.  I'll see if I can find my before and after.  I'll revert now.



Here you go, I also turned my block I think, or I might have had the inlet/outlet reversed in that shot, anyhow you get the point.  That was just in one area and I had a simple loop.  When you do it in 4 or 5 different places, it makes a big difference in the overall look of the loop(s)

Before Fittings.  Biggest difference was how much better it looked coming from out of the case to the inlet of the CPU block, much shorter and nicer.





After Fittings


----------



## computertechy (May 23, 2010)

tbh they both look baddass mate, but yes the second does look much cleaner.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 23, 2010)

Angled fittings are pretty sweet. but, dip in your pockets a bit more then normal.. Well.. I gotta say.. ALOT MORE.. I got all these fittings, nothing will be used anymore.. lol

CP, you just learned how to do tubing management! That's it!!  nah, it does make a loop look better.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 23, 2010)

computertechy said:


> tbh they both look baddass mate, but yes the second does look much cleaner.



Thanks bro 

Just for your viewing pleasure, here it is before I sold the loop.  The overall rig looked better because it had better cable management, loop was cleaned up a bit more and the blue was nice.  However the green really stands out


----------



## computertechy (May 23, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Angled fittings are pretty sweet. but, dip in your pockets a bit more then normal.. Well.. I gotta say.. ALOT MORE.. I got all these fittings, nothing will be used anymore.. lol
> 
> CP, you just learned how to do tubing management! That's it!!  nah, it does make a loop look better.



so far on just koolance website my basket is up to £300  delivery and customs on top on that 

then there's all my other water cooling UK sites. 

pockets are deeeeep.....very deeeeeeep


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 23, 2010)

computertechy said:


> so far on just koolance website my basket is up to £300  delivery and customs on top on that
> 
> then there's all my other water cooling UK sites.
> 
> pockets are deeeeep.....very deeeeeeep



What are you getting from koolance?  Link to some parts


----------



## Cold Storm (May 23, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> What are you getting from koolance?  Link to some parts



he's going for the pump top pmp 450(s) with res tubing and top (2ea).. Don't know what else.. lol


----------



## 3volvedcombat (May 23, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Here you go, I also turned my block I think, or I might have had the inlet/outlet reversed in that shot, anyhow you get the point.  That was just in one area and I had a simple loop.  When you do it in 4 or 5 different places, it makes a big difference in the overall look of the loop(s)
> 
> Before Fittings.  Biggest difference was how much better it looked coming from out of the case to the inlet of the CPU block, much shorter and nicer.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100523/P3082707.jpg
> ...



The second picture is the better of the to. It makes me think were the cpu block is there is a heart, it looks pretty perfect with the loop like that, because it just feels like your PC is more human, and the tubing are like major vessels transference green blood across the system. It looks like the epic vascular system PC is in the books!!!!.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 23, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> The second picture is the better of the to. It makes me think were the cpu block is there is a heart, it looks pretty perfect with the loop like that, because it just feels like your PC is more human, and the tubing are like major vessels transference green blood across the system. It looks like the epic vascular system PC is in the books!!!!.


----------



## computertechy (May 23, 2010)

*
      FAN-12025HBK
      £32.33
      Fan, 120x25mm (FAN-12025HBK) x 6
    *
      PMP-450S
      £120.04
      Pump, PMP-450S [13mm, 1/2" ID] x 2
    *
      COV-RP450
      £60.69
      Pump Nozzle & Reservoir Base for PMP-450/S x 2
    *
      NZL-V13BP
      £12.13
      Nozzle Pair, Barb [For ID: 13mm (1/2")] x 2
    *
      TNK-BD080
      £16.17
      Reservoir Body, 80mm Length, 157ml x 2
    *
      COV-TKTOP
      £13.48
      Reservoir Top with Fill Port x 2
    *
      HOS-13BU
      £6.04
      Tubing, Blue UV-Reactive PVC, 1ft/30.5cm [ID: 13mm (1/2"); OD: 16mm (5/8")] x 10

Sub-Total: £260.87


----------



## computertechy (Jun 29, 2010)

lets get this project started









*MY SHOPPING LIST SO FAR*

*KOOLANCE*
#
TNK-BD080
£16.25
Reservoir Body, 80mm Length, 157ml x 2
#
COV-TKTOP
£13.54
Reservoir Top with Fill Port x 2
#
COV-RP450
£60.97
Pump Nozzle & Reservoir Base for PMP-450/S x 2
#
PMP-450S
£120.59
Pump, PMP-450S [13mm, 1/2" ID] x 2
#
NZL-V13BP
£12.18
Nozzle Pair, Barb [For ID: 13mm (1/2")] x 2
#
TNK-BD050
£5.07
Reservoir Body, 50mm Length, 98ml x 1
#
TNK-BD030
£4.74
Reservoir Body, 30mm Length, 59ml x 1

*SPECIALTECH*

Scythe Kaze Jyuni Slip Stream 120mm Fan 1900 RPM : SY1225SL12SH  	Scythe Kaze Jyuni Slip Stream 120mm Fan 1900 RPM x 6

Nesteq FanMax 8-Channel Fan Controller, Black x 2

Thermochill 1/2" ID - 3/4" OD x 5 metres

Feser One UV Green x 3

Acousti AcoustiPack ULTIMATE Multi Layered Material Soundproofing Kit x 2

Phobya 60cm 3 Pin Fan Extension Cable x 16

FC5970 Plexi x 1 (broke my original, dont ask)

EK Supreme HighFlow x 1

screws, fittings, bits and bobs x 1000



*Sub Total: around £800*


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 29, 2010)

Looking good man! I can't wait to see it all! just no more blurry pictures.


----------



## computertechy (Jun 29, 2010)

sorry mate, taken with my hd2, my only camera atm


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 29, 2010)

Awesome, let's get this rollin'


----------



## VulkanBros (Jun 29, 2010)

Yes...this looks very promising.....wish I had that kind of money for cooling


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 30, 2010)

computertechy said:


> sorry mate, taken with my hd2, my only camera atm



don't give me excuses!! 

can't wait to see it all!


----------



## computertechy (Jul 9, 2010)

koolance was dropped and i got some D5 duel bay res's

but my 5970 has bit the dust so i will have to replace her @ the end of this month

project is almost complete and i will post pics of the finished article soon

Teaser:






on a plus note, the 5970 chips make awesome key rings


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 9, 2010)

That hurts my eyes!


----------



## demonbrawn (Jul 9, 2010)

This is awesome. I love makeovers! Lol.


----------



## mATrIxLord (Jul 9, 2010)

wish i had the money to do a makeover on my rig... your pic with the GPU's and the board reminds of a session with a buddy of mine where we just went out and destroyed an old GPU just for the fun of it...


----------



## computertechy (Jul 11, 2010)

mobo block will be added with a new 5970 at the end of month, getting the full cover block for my Crosshair IV 

http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/product.php?productid=11989&cat=1213&page=1


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 11, 2010)

Seein those dead gpus makes jr cry!


----------



## deadlyrhythm (Jul 11, 2010)

the pain. but now you have and expensive home made collectors item!


----------



## Animalpak (Jul 11, 2010)

what happend to your 5970 ? Why you dont RMA'ed if you had problems ? 

Man that is sad very sad to see what you did to that 5970


----------



## computertechy (Jul 11, 2010)

had a very bad leak, cant RMA a GPU due to water damage. i know i could of hidden it but if they find out i cant be bothered to pay them to ships it back to me + i sold the original heatsink.


----------



## Animalpak (Jul 11, 2010)

I am sorry for you.

I had the bad experience also like yours, only that the EVGA warranty covers incidents from water leaks .. So they changed mine.


----------



## computertechy (Jul 11, 2010)

dont be , getting another


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 11, 2010)

I love the green in the build bro, but get us dark shots that are not so blurry


----------



## computertechy (Jul 11, 2010)

camera is gay, when i have the flash off i get blurry pics......camera noob here <<


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 11, 2010)

computertechy said:


> camera is gay, when i have the flash off i get blurry pics......camera noob here <<



Put the camera on something if you don't have a tripod.  something that you can just press the button gently and snap the pic


----------



## computertechy (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## computertechy (Jul 16, 2010)

new toys


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 16, 2010)

I've all ways hated the fact that the board is a "red/black" theme.. My personal taste.. But, that block makes it look SOOOO much better!


----------



## VulkanBros (Jul 17, 2010)

The mobo block...is that made especially for Crosshair IV or is it a "standard for AMD CPU boards  layout thing"?


----------



## computertechy (Jul 17, 2010)

VulkanBros said:


> The mobo block...is that made especially for Crosshair IV or is it a "standard for AMD CPU boards  layout thing"?



especially for the IV tbh(capacitors and all that other stuff) worth emailing EK but make sure you check your spam, they love to go in mine


----------

